# New rod guides



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bought a Penn Captiva CV6000 combo that had 4 messed up eyes or guides whatever you call them at a good discount and was wondering if anyone near Milton, Pace, or Pcola near Pace could give me a quote on how much it would cost to replace them. It's a spinning rod and has 6 guides an the top 4 need replacing. The rod itself is in great condition. 

Also I need a new handle for the reel if you know where I could get one. 

PM me with a quote or whatever info you can give me or if you have any questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

http://store.scottsbt.com/15N-5000CV-Handle-Assembly-Newer-Style-P20023C346.aspx Scott's Bait and Tackle for a replacement handle.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the handle info. I guess nobody does eye replacements near me lol


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Give Ron Trine a call at Rod n Reel Depot. 458-0428 He can do it all for you. Does great work.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Guides are generally 9.99 a piece and the tip would be about $4. And most tackle shops can do it hot spots can fix it. You can probably replace the rod for what it's gonna cost to fix it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

+1 on Ron Trine//Very Reasonable


----------

